# Anyone who can make or re-form/end form alloy tubing?



## nry (4 Apr 2011)

I know that the careers of people on here are rather varied so here goes 

I'm trying to source some rather specifically shaped 'flat oval' aluminium tube, initial estimates have an internal diameter of 41mm x 25mm.  By flat oval, I mean that the internal shape of the tube is two semi-circles with an internal diameter of 25mm seperated by two parallel edges to form the flat-oval shape like:






So far I have drawn a blank...

Can anyone on here perhaps help with either the tubing itself or in re-forming the end of some suitable cylindrical tubing (of the correct internal diamater) to the required flat-oval shape?  Ideally I'd prefer a wall thickness between 3 and 5mm.

I am obviously not looking for this for free, if you feel you can help please drop me a PM or reply in thread


----------

